# Nos 1953 Whizzer Engine??? Looks Like A Newer Model To Me.



## Bikermaniac (May 24, 2016)

I might be wrong but, doesn't the 1953 whizzed has a flat engine cover? this has the magneto cover and rubber coated coil? I'm no expert but that looks like a newer model to me, still valuable don't get me wrong.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262444041215


----------



## bricycle (May 25, 2016)

No, it's a 700? series, built in gen, roller bearings, high compression (standard then) head.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 25, 2016)

So it's a 1953 or it is not? I didn't understand your comments.


----------



## bricycle (May 25, 2016)

Sorry, I think the 700 series came out in 53..?
there was a D, E, (WWII) H, J, 300, 500, 600, 700
http://www.whizzermotorbike.com/History.html


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 25, 2016)

Oh, Ok. so it's a 1953 then, cool!
Check this "double whiz" out, it's awesome. I would love to own it.


----------

